# Guild Wars 2 für 10€ - suche andere Neulinge zum gemeinsamen Spielen.



## Lowwithknowhow (9. März 2015)

*Guild Wars 2 für 10€ - suche andere Neulinge zum gemeinsamen Spielen.*

Hey, hab mir GW2 im Sale für 10€ geklaut und würde gerne nicht alleine spielen, sondern jemanden zum gemeinsamen Spielen haben 
Heiße Felix und bin 19 Jahre alt. Bin momentan noch zuhause und gehe weder zur Schule noch arbeite ich, da ich Ende 2014 einen schweren unverschuldeten Autounfall hatte und seitdem im Rollstuhl sitze. 
Dachte das wäre gut das mal vorher gesagt zu haben 

Habe keinerlei Erfahrung in GW2.

lg felix


----------



## Kusanar (12. März 2015)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 für 10€ - suche andere Neulinge zum gemeinsamen Spielen.*

Bin zwar kein Neuling mehr  aber alles weiß ich auch wieder nicht. Falls du mal Ingame Hilfe brauchst, kannst du dich gerne mal melden. Arbeite momentan an der Map Completion und da fehlen mir noch einige Gebiete, da gibt's sicher eine Gelegenheit mal zu Zweit loszulegen wenn du Lust hast.

Ingame-Nick: Capparezza


----------



## syd020 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Guild Wars 2 für 10€ - suche andere Neulinge zum gemeinsamen Spielen.*

hey, zwar sind mittlerweile einige Monate vergangen aber ich dachte schreibe mal dazu. Bin auch seit mitte januar neu in GW2 und bin dabei karte zu komplettieren. Bin auch noch noob.. aber erarbeite mich da rein. 

Leider nicht so oft online, da ich fulltime arbeiten muss  bin nachts-zockerin

Ingame : syd.4039


----------

